
Ask HN: What's the best way to talk to an expert directly for advice? - litzer
For example, if I wanted to ask questions on a certain path I&#x27;m taking to learn ML or get advice on how to approach a certain problem
======
fnbr
Reddit is great. r/MachineLearning and r/MLQuestions are decently active, as
is Cross Validated, Stack Overflow's stats site.

You could also email me- email's in profile, I'm happy to chat. I currently
work in ML as a consultant.

